# Cycling Complete ???



## sicfish (Nov 26, 2013)

Been doing the fish less cycle following the directions found here and believe I am close to being done or may be done. Here is where I am at
Ammonia 0
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 40ppm

I do about a 30% water change. Add enough ammonia to raise the level up to 2.0ppm

Check water same time next day and get the following
Ammonia 0
Nitrites .25
Nitrates 40 ppm

So am I there or do I need to continue with the cycle I am on. Thoughts are greatly appreciated


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

When do you drop to 0 nitrites? 36 hours?


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I think you are really close but not there yet


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

So close... the transition from nitrite to nitrate always takes a bit longer as the bacteria colonies are still getting established. But- they're definitely setting up camp and a little more patience will allow them to finish. The goal is for there never to be measurable nitrite as you finish cycling.


----------



## sicfish (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Guess I will keep doing everything for awhile longer and go from there


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I know it's hard to wait but the patience will be worth it! It won't be long for you. I just waited over 5 weeks for my 110 gallon to cycle properly. Setting up a new tank costs money when you buy the fish, so you want to be sure you've got the water/bacteria right to protect your investment. Worth the wait, I promise!


----------



## sicfish (Nov 26, 2013)

Just checking to see if I am doing something wrong here. I have been getting the same readings as stated in my original post above for about a month now with no change. Any recommendations or do I just keep doing this for awhile longer or am I doing something wrong. I did start with everything new so not sure how long this process will take.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would perform a 50% water change and then dose the tank with ammonia to 2 ppm. Wait 24 hours and test for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. If the ammonia and nitrite are zero, you should be good to stock with fish. I will assume your nitrate will have dropped to 20 ppm or so due to the 50% water change. Either way, post the new results of your water test.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Deeda said:


> I would perform a 50% water change and then dose the tank with ammonia to 2 ppm. Wait 24 hours and test for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. If the ammonia and nitrite are zero, you should be good to stock with fish. I will assume your nitrate will have dropped to 20 ppm or so due to the 50% water change. Either way, post the new results of your water test.


+1


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Buy some fish already, lol


----------



## sicfish (Nov 26, 2013)

Been about 16 hours since I did the 50% water change so decide to take readings just to see where I am at and here is what I have
Ammonia 0
Nitrites .25
PH 8.0
Nitrates 80 ppm or higher

Believe I may have to do another water change to get the nitrates down some.

Thoughts


----------



## sicfish (Nov 26, 2013)

Ran a quick check at the 24hr mark
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 10-20
I have a hard time reading the nitrates so had wife and son look at them and both agreed.

Feel like I need to do it once more just to be sure but after about 3 months I am glad. 
Thanks to everyone for the help with this


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It does appear your tank has completed the cycling process. A little weird with the nitrate reading but that could be due to a problem 'reading' the colors or an inaccurate testing procedure.


----------



## sicfish (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks Deeda. Do you think I need to do another water change redose with ammonia just to be sure. If not any tips on keeping the bacteria alive for about two weeks until I can get the fish ordered and delivered that I am looking for


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would dose ammonia to 2 ppm again and test in 24 hours just to verify. I'm pretty sure the Fishless Cycling article advises to dose ammonia to 2 ppm every few days if you aren't ready to stock but double check it.

I would not do any more water changes until just prior to stocking your new fish given that your nitrates are low.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

Another thing to consider.....for the nitrate portion of the test, you have to shake that second bottle for literally 30 full seconds or the test may be inaccurrate. Shaking a bottle for that long feels unnatural I know, but it's important to get the right test result.


----------

